# porsche cup III wheels (twists), looking for new front tires



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

I am awful when it comes to changing tire sizes and offsets. With that being said, I'm looking into changing tire sizes to something with a little less of a sidewall or possibly same size sidewall and a little stretch. Current front tires are 205/50ZR17 this is the oem size that came with the wheels. What are your thoughts on a new tire size? Here's a picture of what my car looked like a while ago with this size tire. 
 

Thanks, 
Zach


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

215/45/17.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

My rear tires are actually pretty shot too... what would you recommend, I'm down for a bit of stretch in the rear. OEM tires were 255/40/17


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

225/45


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

alright, allstars...215/45 and 225/45 are approx. the same overall diameter of the 205/50 he's currently running. the 215/45 is about .4" shorter than the 205/50. but for anybody to be any real help, we're gonna need to know how WIDE your wheels are.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

to the best of knowledge, and from going outside and attempting to measure, fronts are 7.5" rear are 9" I was attempting to find some type of website that showed OEM sizes available on the 996 they came off of but came up empty.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

xblackenx said:


> to the best of knowledge, and from going outside and attempting to measure, fronts are 7.5" rear are 9" I was attempting to find some type of website that showed OEM sizes available on the 996 they came off of but came up empty.


no guessing required!! look at valve stem whole on wheel. you should see 2 numbers. the single digit number should indicate the width. the double digit number indicates the ET/offset.


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

Well if they're 17s then you have 7"/8.5" if they're 18s you most likely have 8.5"/10".

I'm currently playing with the 17" setup my self 7" and 8.5" (boxer porsche twists)

That being said I'm pretty set on putting 205/45 on my rears for a stretch and either thinking of 195/45 or 205/40 up front but I'm not sure. I'll have the rears mounted probably tomorrow while I search for new rubber up front. Originally I was going to put another set of 205/45 up front too but I just found out that my previous cracked rim tore up the bead of the tire making it useless. 

So I'm interested to hear any suggestions you get. I'll post pictures if your interested of the rears.


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

What size adapters are you running?


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> 215/45/17.



205/45/17 ftfy


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

30mm up front 25mm in the rear.. no such luck on having the sizes by the valve stems. I know that it's stamped on the inside of each wheel so I'll take em off tomorrow.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

-Vr6-Vdub- said:


> Well if they're 17s then you have 7"/8.5" if they're 18s you most likely have 8.5"/10".
> 
> I'm currently playing with the 17" setup my self 7" and 8.5" (boxer porsche twists)


Rears are definitely larger than 8.5


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

7.5" up front, 9" rear confirmed


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

verdict?


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

xblackenx said:


> 7.5" up front, 9" rear confirmed


Well not sure how you have 9" rear. Stocks are 7.5/8.5

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/resu...&sort=Brand&filterNew=All&filterSpecial=false


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

xblackenx said:


> verdict?



I put 205/45 on the rear with a slight stretch. I have 35mm adapters on the back so I have a total et of 15.

Up front I kept with 205/45 as I cracked one of my porsche cup II rims when I was running 205/40. I have 20mm adapters up front for a et of 35.

I have my perchers removed on the back and sits beautifully. But up front I can't spin down my coils down due to not lubing them up enough (and a lack of brute force). When I have a spare weekend I'll try to remove the coilovers and spin them down when they're not under the weight of the car. 

I can email you pictures as I don't know how to link pictures in vortex.


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

So your rear size that you're suggesting is for your 8.5" wheels?


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

xblackenx said:


> So your rear size that you're suggesting is for your 8.5" wheels?


That and I am going for a slight poke given my offset.

With how your setup currently, you are going for a flush look, so unless you are going lower, stay with what you have. Black on black is hard to find wheel gap. You could find cheap used wheels for the rear. 

Up front, 215/45 is less of drop than 205/45 in terms of diameter. Wheel gap is a curse between function and form, IMO.


----------

